# MicMate Pro, EMM-6, UCA202 setup???



## Harbspan (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi all.
what a fantastic resource this forum is with great expertise and loads of hitech info. As a raw newbie I would like some help. 
I have searched at length but am still not sure as to whether the gear I have will work with REW.
I have a calibrated Dayton EMM-6 mic, MXL MicMate Pro USB preamp, Behringer UCA 202 midi, HP EliteBook 8530p laptop.
From what I can see the UCA 202 will work with an SPL mic through an RCA connection but I can't see how the EMM-6/MicMate combo can connect and work with it.
What do I need for the EMM-6/MicMate combo to work?
Do I need a TASCAM US122 or similar and ditch the MicMate?
Will the TASCAM still need the UCA 202.... or what? :help:

In the REW "Cabling and Connection Basics" page it mentions an all in one unit... a "USB External Soundcard with internal microphone preamp". What are some examples of this piece of equipment? 

Thanks again for a terrific forum.

LesH.


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

> Technically, REW allows a user to select different sound cards for input & for output . 

> You could try this arrangement out to see if you can actually get proper inputs & outputs .

> The trouble with your specific arrangement of components is that the MXL is always outputting 48V phantom power .
- This fact of life means that you can't accomplish the recommended soundcard calibration ( physically, a loop-backed cable going from output to input, used to create a REW correction file to offset EQ anomalies of the soundcards ) . 
- You don't want to send 48 volts into the output electronics of the UCA202 ( I believe you'd damage the UCA202 ) .

> If I were you, I'd forge ahead, and get what you presently own working ( just to get you working with REW sooner than later ).
> Not having a soundcard calibration is not the end of the world / I would just not trust what REW tells you above say 20K or below 30hz .

:sn:

PS : Thanks for posting in the correct forum ! :T


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

As of yet, I don’t think anyone has established whether or not a USB mic pre will work with REW. But if it would, the issue is that it can’t be calibrated to remove any deviations from flat response that it might have. You could try it and see if it works or not, keeping in mind that you can’t rely on the accuracies of any readings. If it does work, then all we have to do is find one that has guaranteed ruler flat response. 



> In the REW "Cabling and Connection Basics" page it mentions an all in one unit... a "USB External Soundcard with internal microphone preamp". What are some examples of this piece of equipment?


The TASCAM you mentioned. Since you have a calibrated mic, the TASCAM is basically what you need. With it you don’t need the UCA.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Harbspan (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks guys for the suggestions. Have been mulling over them for a couple of days while away from home on hols. Am bidding on a US 122 Mk1 at the moment... will see how I go. I'm handy enough with an iron and heat shrink and could patch a lead into the side of the USB cable that goes from the MicMate to Computer and bridge across to the input of the UCA202 if I can find out which are the output wires from the MicMate. However I am not sure how phantom mics work and whether this would be feeding 48v into the UCA202 as EarlK suggested... Any thoughts???

LesH.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> Any thoughts???


Just one: Why would you go to all that trouble if you have a US122 in your future? :dunno:

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Harbspan (Dec 12, 2011)

Well !!!... I was only bidding and didn't know how I would go... so this was another option if it would work. But as it turns out I won with my bid so the US122 is the go. So I'll be scouring over past posts throughout this forum to see how to get it all up and running.:reading:

Thanks Wayne and EarlK for your input.:TT

Cheers. LesH.


----------

